# Buttah



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I ride skate banana and its nice and buttery. I am not going to try and explain how to butter because it probably wont come out right. But here is a video I watched just to get perspective to what people were saying. It helped me out:

Extreme Sports Forum

hope it helps


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The video doesn't work for me. Anybody else?


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Just keep experimenting until you find the sweet spot.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

DC5R said:


> The video doesn't work for me. Anybody else?


works for me from home and work...There is another version of this video on snowflix I'll try and post it later when I get home.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

the video works at home...seems it was blocked by my work network


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

DC5R said:


> the video works at home...seems it was blocked by my work network


boo to office networks! my workplace does the same but luckily I am engineer here and I proxy all my internet requests through a server on the outside


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> I ride skate banana and its nice and buttery. I am not going to try and explain how to butter because it probably wont come out right. But here is a video I watched just to get perspective to what people were saying. It helped me out:
> 
> Extreme Sports Forum
> 
> hope it helps


thanks alot for that video post..
i feel really confident now in pulling off butters for the next time im out on a snowboard :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Backdrop91 said:


> thanks alot for that video post..
> i feel really confident now in pulling off butters for the next time im out on a snowboard :thumbsup:


awesome, I'm glad it helps! Practice practice practice! Wish there was still snow around here! I am going through withdrawal!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

dude srsly.. it sucks!!
gonna be going soon this summer to whistler for 2weeks max onto the glacier.. seems its gonna go to fast though :thumbsdown:
and before I know it ill be doing sessions in my backyard with tarp,soap and a jib box


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> I ride skate banana and its nice and buttery. I am not going to try and explain how to butter because it probably wont come out right. But here is a video I watched just to get perspective to what people were saying. It helped me out:
> 
> Extreme Sports Forum
> 
> hope it helps


thanx. the video was pretty good actually. i was looking at the bananas but i couldnt find anything in my size.


----------

